
Kubernetes-Native API Gateway for Microservices - infinitebyte
https://www.getambassador.io/
======
infinitebyte
Are there any other open source API GW software which can manage microservices
running on kubernetes? Traefik is very new and is advertised more as a reverse
proxy and load balancer which is comparable to NGINX. There is kong which is
based on openresty and nginx core. This has added some useful plugins but open
source version doesn't have dashboard or analytics.

